# V plow for the ATV



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

Here is the plow we built in Sweden for the ATV its controlled with hi pressure air and it.s working werry well.
We put on a salt spreader on it to.


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks good. What runs the high pressure air? Do you have a onboard air tank or a compressor? Also what kind of ATV is that? How about some more pics?


----------



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

Its a 12 volt air compressure and we dont use a tank beacuse then the hot air will frezze in the tank. i will fix more pictures later.


----------



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

The ATV is a Linhai 520 V-twin


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

The Swede;556489 said:


> Here is the plow we built in Sweden for the ATV its controlled with hi pressure air and it.s working werry well.
> We put on a salt spreader on it to.


What's Werry well??? No worrys just messing with you. Welcome aboard and that's a GREAT looking ATV... makes alot of them over here look like junk!


----------



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

Little more pictures of it.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh that's Sweet!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

if you can drop ship that bad boy then my truck has already been sold awesome lookin machine and nice snoway:salute:wesport


----------



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

It´s nice plow and spreader. The benefit with this plow is that you can put a pressure on the plow aginst the ground.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

has this unit plowed snow yet? or just welded? looks sweet, but u said its air driven? so then what keeps the blade in the scope position, is the pressure high enough , to hold back the weight of the snow from pushing the blade back, ?


----------



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

When we tested it we had no problem with it.
The air pressure is loding 8 bar.


----------

